# Which Uniform to Buy?



## stoneheart (Mar 8, 2007)

So do you really need that double-weave when doing aikido?  Inquiring minds want to know.  Also, any suggestions for a brand with a roomy fit under $80?  Thanks.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Most definetly don't need the double knit at all.  I would, however, suggest something in the medium weight or even heavy weight (that's what I wear) department.  I've always just ordered from the AWMA magazines around the dojo but any reputable supplier would do.  If the roomy fit is very important then order it 1/2 size larger than you really need as most will shrink a little even when washed in cold water.


----------



## galileon (Jul 2, 2007)

havent started martial arts myself, but i found this on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Karate-Suit-G...3QQihZ003QQcategoryZ36280QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 2, 2007)

As it turns out the double weave jacket is not needed, but where you shouldn't skimp is with the pants.  With all the shiko-walking on your knees done in aikido, pants tend to wear out quickly.  I recommend buying a reinforced pair of pants, so perhaps it is worth it to buy a nice double-weave uniform if the pants that come with them are suitable.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 15, 2007)

I normally use a middleweight gi from Century Martial Arts Supplies.  I find they have great supplies, esspecially lately (they have made their gi's heavier).  You could also use the heavywieght if you like, I personally find Century's heavyweight a bit too heavy for me, lol.  They are ussually pretty reasonably priced, which is the most important thing for alot of us, lol.


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 3, 2007)

www.tozando.com

A little costly with S & H, but well worth the money.


----------

